# Female mouse missing hair



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

I adopted two mice on 4/8/18 one is quite a bit smaller than the other and is missing some hair on it's back (Daisy) . I first though mites or something but the brown mouse (Thistle) has absolutely no symptoms. Then tonight I saw the Thistle 'grooming' Daisy. How do I resolve this? (The girl I got them from said she got them from petsmart 3 months ago at the same time. Idk if that helps)

Sorry for the blurry pictures they never stop moving lol


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd still treat for mites just in case, Daisy could be showing symptoms sooner than Thistle. Diluted pour on Ivermectin or slathering the mouse (except the head) in olive oil both work great, coupled with cleaning their environment. Otherwise, you could try separating the pair for a few weeks and reintroduce them if Thistle is babering, hopefully it'll stop then. If neither of these help, Daisy might have an allergy to her food or bedding. Also, their names are so cute! :love1 Did you have any inspiration when deciding on them?


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> I'd still treat for mites just in case, Daisy could be showing symptoms sooner than Thistle. Diluted pour on Ivermectin or slathering the mouse (except the head) in olive oil both work great, coupled with cleaning their environment. Otherwise, you could try separating the pair for a few weeks and reintroduce them if Thistle is babering, hopefully it'll stop then. If neither of these help, Daisy might have an allergy to her food or bedding. Also, their names are so cute! :love1 Did you have any inspiration when deciding on them?


I'll definitely try your suggestions! Thank you so much! Their names were Pocket and Thistle when I adopted them. I instantly loved the name Thistle but wanted to rename Pocket to something that was more cutesy to match the mouse it belonged to


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

That's really cute! Thought they might have been from Warrior Cats. :lol: Hope things get sorted out for you and your mice!


----------

